# EMERGENCY! bleeding zebra finch with tumor (?)



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

My sister's zebra finch was covered in blood when we woke up this morning. It appears that there is a mass passing out through her vent. I'm not sure what it is. 

When I first saw it I thought it was a clot. But when I got her out to clean her with a little bit of sanitary saline solution it was more of a mass or tissue blob coming out through the vent. I have her on heat with a towel around most of the cage.

Mom and sis can't afford the emergency fee for the vets (extra $100 without counting the actual visit cost.) I don't have any money to give them this month, money's gotten a bit tight for me. I'm going to try to get mom to take her to my vet tomorrow when he's open. 

What should I do in the meanwhile? What could this be caused by? 

I'm sorry the picture attached is so blurry. In it you can see the mass sort of, and above it her knee.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Looking around on the web, I think this might be a cloacal prolapse. A friend who raises birds told me to keep going with the heat and semi-dark and put a little vegetable oil on the thing and don't let it dry out. So that's the update.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

We're trying to get a hold of our other vet... (We've known him for almost 20 years.)


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh poor poor bird, not sure what to advise here, could happen from over breeding and she is physically done with it
she may have an undeveloped egg in there, poor girl, i would give her calcium if you have it, do you have any metecam???


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

She's only about a year old. She's kept with another hen, and they don't lay too horribly often. 

She's going to the vet at 10:15 this morning.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Any news? How is she


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Brought her to the vet yesterday morning, but while they were setting up for the surgery she suddenly died.  

The necropsy showed that the prolapse had occurred as a freak accident, the vet couldn't even figure out what caused it. He said she was just somehow all "twisted up" inside.  At least we know that it's not disease or diet related so her companion is safe.


----------



## shrihari ramesh (Feb 16, 2012)

very poor bird.i feel sorry for that bird


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

shrihari ramesh said:


> very poor bird.i feel sorry for that bird


Thank you. I'm just glad to know that she's at peace now.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww, poor girl, so sorry she couldn't be saved  fly free little bird


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry she died. Poor little thing.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Poor baby  sorry she didn't make it


----------

